# airport tycoon problem



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

'ello everyone :smile: 
i just bought airport tycoon 3- but after installing when i click the exe the screen goes black and monitor's "on" LED keeps blinking.after a minute i can hear the theme music but the screen remains blank.tried reinstalling,reinstalling video driver etc but no go  my puter is a win xp, p4-2.4GHz,256mb memory,64 mb agp card,onboard audio,direct x 9.can anyone suggest anything?.the game's requirement list says it needs 98/2000/xp- but i have tried it in xp and compatibility mode for both 98 and 2000 but that dun help any.


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

A 64MB video card seems kinda small to play any games like that if you ask me.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

err umm, i took the game back to the store and they installed it on a p3 machine (with onboard video i think) and it ran fine.so it must be something to do with my puter right? :4-dontkno


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

*railroad tycoon demo too*

well i just installed railroad tycoon 3 demo- it used to work fine on win 98 but on this here xp machine,i only get the beginning video and then the screen goes blank with LED flickering as it the monitor was off.but railroad tycoon has a safe mode and if i run it in safe mode it runs fine.anyone have any idea what my problem is?someone haaaaalp


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

if safe mode works then it must be your gfx card not having a certain feature that is required for the rr/ap tycoon games (e.g. pixel shader 2.0) so try runnin ap tycoon in safe mode it should have one since even older games usually have safe mode. hope this helps, by the way what exactly is your 64mb AGP card in terms of GPU?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

umm GPU?duh whats that :4-dontkno the card is GeForce MX 4000.i took my cpu to shop and ran the games on another monitor and it works fine!so it ,must be my monitor that's the weak link i guess?dont have a clue why it only plays up with some games tho.now a new problem has cropped up-after working for a while, my mouse pointer disappears-the mouse is still recognized coz if i right click it shows the menu and if i drag select,it does show a selection box but the pointer itself does not appear.any ideas?


----------

